# Announcement !!!!!



## Roy (May 28, 2013)

My 1st Grand Child was just born....Its a Girl !!!!!!!


----------



## fibre (May 28, 2013)

That's wonderful !

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## eteson (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations Roy.
That must be a wonderful experience!


----------



## Candace (May 28, 2013)

Yay!!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations to the grand-pa (and of course to the creation and the creators)!!!! Jean


----------



## Wendy (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations Grampa! Enjoy your new grand-baby girl. Don't forget that you are allowed to spoil her as much as you want...then send her home. :clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (May 28, 2013)

CONGRATS to the proud parents and Grandpappy! ......
Might be time to change that avatar...... GrandpaRoy or Roy, Awarded Gramps!


----------



## cattmad (May 28, 2013)

congratulations roy


----------



## emydura (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations Pop.


----------



## nikv (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations! Now it's time to spoil her!


----------



## Clark (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations Roy!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2013)

Way to go Great Gamps!


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations Roy:clap::clap:

They're kind of hard to spoil newborn, but my grandaughter just had her 1 year birthday a week or so ago, and it appears she is now scentient enough to be spoiled:evil:


----------



## tomkalina (May 28, 2013)

Congrats , Roy; I have four - each one more precious than the last.....


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2013)

Congrats, Roy -- very nice announcement!


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 28, 2013)

Congrats! welcome to the Grandpa club! I joined last June....my grandson is almost a year old now. You will have so much fun!


----------



## abax (May 29, 2013)

Ah, your granddaughter just tipped the balance a bit more...women out-numbering men, don't ya know. She'll take over the world! Congratulations papaw.


----------



## Dido (May 29, 2013)

Congrats I hope I will need more then 15 years to say that...


----------



## Roy (May 29, 2013)

Thankyou so much everyone. I had my first cuddle today & she is beautiful. 
Me spoiler her .... your darn tootin' I will !!!!!!!!!!
Women vs men, there is the son-in-law & me. 3 female people & 4 female dogs,,, we are out numbered by miles !!!!!
The girl weighed in at 7 pound 15 onces.
Storm Isabelle Grace..the given names.


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Roy (May 30, 2013)

Just had to do it, fresh pic today.


----------



## Dido (May 30, 2013)

She is so sweet, my daughter is now 10 month and the name is Isabel too.


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2013)

Roy said:


> Storm Isabelle Grace..the given names.



Stormy!!

Don't stop at cutely spoiled, go for TOTAL ROTTEN:evil:

It's your duty Grandpa.

I've been close to "banned" from the grandsons, so go for it!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations, that is fantastic! Is that a coffee mug tucked in next to her? Is it not a little early to be teaching her to drink coffee?


----------



## Roy (Jun 4, 2013)

Not yet on the coffee, didn't notice the cup till I d/l'd the pics.


----------



## abax (Jun 5, 2013)

She's soooo adorable and outnumbering is goooood thing! I see her as
Prime Minister some day. Outstanding!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 5, 2013)

> Just had to do it, fresh pic today.


What a cutie!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Roy (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks again all. She is a cutie & Pa's little joy.


----------

